# Baldor Motor No Tags



## CPL_Guimonster (Feb 10, 2016)

How do i determine what voltage/phase/hp for my Baldor motor found on my Logan Lathe 920?


----------



## Milehimachine (Feb 10, 2016)

I would say its at least 220v as for phase need to know how many wires there can be attached from main power.  open the cover where the plug comes in and take a photo of that, there also might be some model information inside that cover.  Also what year is the lathe.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm going to guess 3 phase since I see no capacitor.


----------



## CPL_Guimonster (Feb 10, 2016)

Milehimachine said:


> I would say its at least 220v as for phase need to know how many wires there can be attached from main power.  open the cover where the plug comes in and take a photo of that, there also might be some model information inside that cover.  Also what year is the lathe.


1952


----------



## Milehimachine (Feb 10, 2016)

If that is the original motor with this lathe based on logan's history on the size of lathe its probably a 3/4 hp 1725 rpm motor and as clueless stated most likely a 3 phase one as well.


----------



## brino (Feb 10, 2016)

likely 3-phase, just based on the plug
see how many wires are actually connected inside that plug
also, inside the switch cover should be a bunch of pictures that should help narrow down voltage and phase
-brino


----------



## CPL_Guimonster (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## CPL_Guimonster (Feb 10, 2016)

Milehimachine said:


> If that is the original motor with this lathe based on logan's history on the size of lathe its probably a 3/4 hp 1725 rpm motor and as clueless stated most likely a 3 phase one as well.


I was wondering if it was original.Should I up-grade to a more modern motor?


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 10, 2016)

CPL_Guimonster said:


> I was wondering if it was original.Should I up-grade to a more modern motor?


Not if it works.  Open up the junction box and post pictures.  There may be diagrams there.


----------



## David VanNorman (Feb 10, 2016)

On the third picture down behind the rubber cord  I believe the tag is. In the picture I think I can see the corner of the tag and a rivet.


----------



## CPL_Guimonster (Feb 10, 2016)

David VanNorman said:


> On the third picture down behind the rubber cord  I believe the tag is. In the picture I think I can see the corner of the tag and a rivet.


Good thinking but got better look.Small electrical box.We see the slotted screws. I gave a ouick wipe with a rag and degreaser. No tag.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 10, 2016)

something looks funny on the cooling fan of the motor.
i can't really tell from the picture, it may just be a bit of plastic that has become lodged in the fan.
nonetheless i'd take the fan cover off and have a look.
the motor appears to be a 3 phase motor because of the cable size and external cooling fan & frame without a capacitor
the motor tag may be on the opposing side of the motor


----------

